# First wedding of 2011 - Ruby Hills!



## camz (Mar 7, 2011)

Wanted to share the highlights of the first wedding for 2011 with you guys and gals (18 images).



1










2









3









4









5









6









7










8







9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18


----------



## atabrem (Mar 7, 2011)

FANTASTIC!  i love all your processing, and all your shots are just georgous!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 7, 2011)

VERY nicely done!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 7, 2011)

nice job man.. love your work. 

The only thing I dont like is the 1st photo.  The frame is too big for shoes pic I think.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the entire set. Simply well done.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 7, 2011)

#15 ROCKS!!

ETA: The entire set rocks, but #15 just ROCKS! LOL


----------



## Tbini87 (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome job! I love the lighting and creativity. Well done.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 7, 2011)

His suit is awesome.


----------



## bigboi3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pimp set bro! Love the whole vibe of the photos!


----------



## Davor (Mar 7, 2011)

Great work on the Wedding, in the first one i feel that its just a tad crooked, so if you where to do a 1 - 2 degree counter-clockwise alignment it be perfect.


----------



## camz (Mar 8, 2011)

Davor and Schwetty -  great input on #1!

Everyone thanks for the comments :thumbup:. I always get super excited on the first wedding of the season....I also end up being soar as hell after lol...rusty legs.


----------



## GeraShapiro (Mar 8, 2011)

wow those are great....bravo dude....


----------



## cnutco (Mar 8, 2011)

camz said:


> Wanted to share the highlights of the first wedding for 2011 with you guys and gals (18 images).
> 15


 
Beautiful job, but where do you put that light modifier when you are done? :lmao:

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 8, 2011)

One word: AWSOME!!

I have a small question, how long have been shooting weddings till you became that good ? Honestly, I am proud to see such quality with friends in this forum! Thanks man


----------



## mmartin (Mar 8, 2011)

The lighting isn't necessarily my style, but it's a great set nonetheless. 12 is great and 15 really works well. Also, the detail shots are very good.


----------



## camz (Mar 9, 2011)

Samerr9 said:


> One word: AWSOME!!
> 
> I have a small question, how long have been shooting weddings till you became that good ? Honestly, I am proud to see such quality with friends in this forum! Thanks man


 
Trust me I think there's big room for improvement still on my behalf...thanks though =).  I've been shooting weddings for 5 years now and shooting portraiture for 11 years.


----------



## rub (Mar 9, 2011)

Great stuff as always - you know I am always excited to see your posts!

I have a couple small critiques for you:
1) As posted - may be a touch crooked, but maybe that's just due to the curtains?
3) Light (reflection in a window maybe?) to the left is a bit distracting
4) Just a bit tight on the left side - i think if both sides were cropped in it wouldn't be as noticeable - in a 4:5 ratio that's probably exactly what would happen
5) Oh how I wish the one visible arm was covered by the umbrella

All tiny things the client will likely never notice, and you likely already have.  

Again - AMAZING set!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 9, 2011)

other then the first one i really like them all. nice job.


----------



## camz (Mar 10, 2011)

rub said:


> Great stuff as always - you know I am always excited to see your posts!
> 
> I have a couple small critiques for you:
> 1) As posted - may be a touch crooked, but maybe that's just due to the curtains?
> ...


 
Thanks Kristal much appreciated! Yeah I've noticed some of the stuff you've mentioned but not all . The thing with my workflow is that I try to keep my edits down to 2 minutes a shot that way if I give the client 700 pictures...it should only take me 1400 minutes to finish the job LOL. As you know by now the little nuances can be blown out of proportion during editing resulting in non valued post edits that may equate to labor clients probably won't even notice. It's a tough call sometimes and considering the volume wedding photogs deal with it's easy to miss as well. I guess that's why I don't notice the little stuff sometimes so I come to you guys.

Thanks for the comments Kristal


----------



## TylerV85 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice stuff here. The one I would say needs improvement is #5. Don't get me wrong I lovvvve the concept, but it just seems a bit dark. I think I would have liked to see that image with the white balance set something like #18. Btw, Are those studio strobes or flashguns for the backlit dancing pictures? Very nice job of taking those shots. Overall, if they were my pictures, I would be more than happy.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Those are amazing! I love them all. So fun and fresh


----------



## bennielou (Mar 16, 2011)

Great stuff!  15 is amazing!


----------



## camz (Mar 19, 2011)

[QUOTE/]Btw, Are those studio strobes or flashguns for the backlit dancing pictures? [/QUOTE]

The back light are just 580 EX flashes on stands.  And I have the 580EX II on a monopod on the camera side for the main light.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 20, 2011)

Such an incredible set!  Great work!


----------



## punch (Mar 20, 2011)

holy crap, i love those.  

beautifully done.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 22, 2011)

very nice shots!


----------



## Conner41 (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent shoot for a first timer.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## rosiemartin (Mar 23, 2011)

wow this sounds great


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 24, 2011)

camz said:


> Samerr9 said:
> 
> 
> > One word: AWSOME!!
> ...



 I was not mistaken when I told myself i still need 10 more years to do that.. lol 

Great Job


----------



## Dajuan (Mar 25, 2011)

Camz, you are off to an amazing year!  I love what you've done here.


----------



## ColoringSilence (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not too fond of the first one too but the rest were pretty good.


----------



## FineWhine (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!!  

I love the hat he's wearing during the ceremony..Never would think to do that in my own wedding, but I love to see the ideas other couples execute.  

I agree with the comments made about #1 but that definitely doesn't even come into play when you're looking at the whole group.  

I bet they are two very satisfied clients.


----------

